# Dash rattle frustrations



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Two trips to the dealer and no luck in getting a dash rattle fixed. Sounds like left hand side up.near windshield glass.

Each time they have kept it for an extended period to reproduce and repair. Each time they say it is fixed... Very frustrating.

I left a very negative review to both gm and to.the dealer. Left a voicemail at dealership with service writer expressing my displeasure. Sent email to service manager......

I kind of expected someone to contact me. But nothing......

I know.rattles can be hard to reproduce and the techs don't get paid enough for their time on flat rate for this stuff. 

I feel like I need to kick in for three to four hours of the techs time to get it done right. 

The rattle only happens over coarse pavement at highway speed 

Has anyone had a similar issue? Any hints?

Wondering whether calling customer care might help? 

Definitely need to find a new dealer. But looking at the alternatives, not sure it would help. And if GM wont pay a tech for his time on it, not sure I will find a solution anywhere. 

Jeff


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had an unknown object in another car buzz my head off for months and then one day it just got stuck and found a new home in the Window switch area. All this complaining will do very little good, a Video or Audio might help. What year Cruze, how many miles?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Find another dealer in your area.

Ask to take the service manager or a technician for a ride and demonstrate the exact noise your car is making.

Get GM Customer Care involved to make sure the problem is taken care of this time. The dealership won't like you, but at least they'll follow up with the dealer to make sure that the job is done, and done right.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Good advice. Thanks.

I have been searching on line for info on how to disassemble dash - get behind speedo cluster and do some de-rattle and soundproofing.

I have been looking at dynamat type products and also 3m thinsulate acoustical insulation. Checked out a few youtube videos on dealing with rattles in the dash. 

I did notice that my a-pillar plastic covers do float around and can easily rattle (both sides). This is where they meet with top of dash. But I heard my annoying rattle and held them in place and it didn't solve the issue I am having.

Back to a new dealer I go to try again... 

jeff


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I have found it to be on my 2012 the top hood piece over the gauges. It only rattles during one season and insulating the connection points should solve it.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

mikeeitup said:


> I have found it to be on my 2012 the top hood piece over the gauges. It only rattles during one season and insulating the connection points should solve it.


 Thanks for the suggestion - The GEN2 is different in design - it seems pretty solid in that location.

I did get a nice clue today in determining cause of my rattle. I have an automatic transmission and if I hold shifter over to left - the rattle goes away. It may be a reflection off the windshield glass. Or a cable off the shift mechanism is rubbing against something.

Jeff


----------



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

I have an 18 MT and also have a dash rattle. I can make it rattle just by gently tapping the dash or glovebox. First service appt for this issue is in a couple weeks, I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

viper3k said:


> I have an 18 MT and also have a dash rattle. I can make it rattle just by gently tapping the dash or glovebox. First service appt for this issue is in a couple weeks, I'll let you know what they say.


I decided to trouble shoot this myself a little more. I determined that it was coming from the area of the cabin air filter. I was digging around under the glovebox with my fingers trying to figure out the layout and somehow it stopped. It may return. It all started when I complained about a musty smell from the vents after I turn the AC off, so I'm thinking they messed with the cabin air filter and that started the rattle.


----------

